# Flying the run



## wyattusmc (Apr 10, 2013)

I have four hens, 2 are RIR and 2 australorps. They have an I closed coop with a run underneath. It's about 8 feet long. Attached to that is an open run about 40 feet long. It's fenced in but no top. So in the morning I open their coop door to let them out into larger run. I always find the same two flying the coop run. Is this normal and should I allow it or just keep them I closed in the smaller run/coop? Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its totally normal. If you knew you could jump the fence and was being penned up against your will, wouldnt you jump the fence too.  If you dont want them out , you will need netting over the top. If you live where they can free range I would do that instead of locking 4 large sized birds in a 8 ft run, or just put some netting over the 40ft run. But seriosuly I would not pen them in 8 ft, that is really small.


----------

